# Used wine barrels



## kirkusn (Nov 4, 2011)

Here is a post on fresno craigslist for 2007 used french and american oak barrels for $50

http://fresno.craigslist.org/for/2627827558.html


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 4, 2011)

Great price for sure. Perfect for the patio or as a planter!


----------

